# Had to share...



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Check out this artwork that my cousin painted. She liked a picture I took so much that she decided to turn it into some real art. She's has never been fishing before, but now I think I owe her a trip or two...









Then her friend told me that I had to check out what she did for the Austin co fair...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Holy smokes! That's awesome.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Very good, thanks for sharing


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wow she did a nice job


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nice Job.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Marc, are you the Marc that runs a ranger with twin power poles?


Cody C


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Not me... I run a 24 fishmaster named Chorizo


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Oh ok. There was a guy tarpon fishing Port A this weekend while we were out there named Marc. 
Fish are there!


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, very nice! Heck id buy that thing if i saw it at the store.
Talent for sure.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow now that's a piece of art great job!


----------



## chessie2 (Mar 29, 2010)

I would hang that on my wall.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 21, 2012)

As nice as some that I currently have. Great work! We need more wildlife artists - maybe you started a promising career.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

outstanding!! very talanted


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice!


----------

